# PurchasePeps 10% off coupon code discount!



## TwisT (May 23, 2012)

Purchasepeptides.comis bringing you wholesale pricing on the following products through Memorial Day.
Earn an additional 10% off by using discount code *twistaroni* from Saturday 26th thru Monday 28th!

TB 500 $22.99 each
Melanotan II $21.99 each
IGF1-LR3 $59.99 each
IGF1-DES $49.99 each
Hexarelin $16.99 each
PT-141 $21.99 each

Anastrozole $20.99
Clenbuterol  $20.99
Clomiphene $18.99
Exemestane $22.99
Letrozole      $22.99
T3                $18.99
Tamoxifen    $18.99

Plus get an additional 10% off on the best prices on the Internet for the following () American Made Peptides.

Buy 1 CJC1295 w/o dac Get 1 FREE $22.99 ($11.50 each)

Buy 1 GHRP2 Get 1 FREE $19.99 ($10.00 each)

Buy 1 GHRP6 Get 1 FREE  $18.99 ($9.50 each)

Buy 1 Ipamorelins Get 1 FREE $17.99 ($9.00 each)

BUY 1 MGF Get 1 FREE $25.99 ($13.00 each)

Buy 1 HGH Fragment Get 1 FREE $29.99 ($15.00 each)

Buy 1 Gnrh Triptorelin Get 1 FREE

Buy 1 AICAR Get 1 FREE




USE DISCOUNT CODE *twistaroni* FOR 10% OFF EVERYTHING IN THE STORE


STARING IN JUNE WE'RE HAVING $250 WEEKLY PRODUCT GIVEAWAYS.
The rules are simple every purchase earns an entry into the weekly drawing. 
Once an order number is drawn we will report the order number in the following week emails. (like this)

WINNING NUMBER 5600


This is the only way a winner will be notified. So you must check our emails to see if you've won.
Be sure to have us removed from your spam box if you want a chance to win. 


We want to thank you all for your patronage!

FOLLOW US ON TWITTER FOR MORE DISCOUNTS!
@PurchasePeptide​


----------

